
AngularJS 1.4x and ES6 application boilerplate /w testing practices using Webpack - ziyasal
https://github.com/ziyasal/ng-espack-boilerplate
======
meat_fist
I'm not the hippest with the newest front-end libraries, but doesn't Webpack
replace Bower? And also Gulp?

